
Windows vs. Linux Scaling Performance with AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3990X - enzo1982
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=3990x-windows-linux
======
chadmeister
The juicy bits:

 _" From all of these benchmarks, the geometric mean does show that the
Windows 10 Enterprise does perform better than Windows 10 Professional on this
HEDT processor particularly at 32 cores and above. Going from 16 to 128
threads on Clear Linux was 3.3x the performance with the tested software to
Windows 10 Enterprise at 2.7x. At 16 cores, Linux was just 7% faster than
Windows 10 Enterprise with these benchmarks but when taking full advantage of
the chip at 64 cores + SMT, Linux was 29% faster. Going from 64 to 128 threads
with SMT on Linux led to a 15% boost while Windows 10 Enterprise saw just a 7%
boost overall. So, yes, for those wishing to take full advantage of the AMD
Ryzen Threadripper 3990X, so far Linux is offering much better performance
assuming your software is natively supported outside of Windows."_

------
Traster
Whilst its always interesting to know whether the operating system is bottle-
necking performance (as some versions of windows clearly do). I've never
experienced a situation where I've actually had a performance reason to choose
between Linux/Windows. For me it has always been "This thing I'm doing is
linux only" or vice versa so operating system isn't a real choice.

Do people actually make decisions like that? I guess if you're doing some
python based data analysis it could make sense.

~~~
yellowapple
It was a motivating factor for me when I originally started to look into Linux
back in high school. It stopped being relevant for me when my focus shifted to
preferring software freedom/transparency (and this is what ultimately pushed
me into using Linux as my daily driver instead of "that cool operating system
that actually runs decently on my old machines").

Now that Linux gaming is somewhat viable, performance is back on the forefront
of my mind; it's fun to know that my (first-gen) Threadripper machine runs
significantly better when I install Slackware on it instead of Windows.

------
amluto
There is a major qualitative difference between Windows and Linux here:
Windows can’t automatically balance threads across more than 64 logical CPUs:

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/win32/procthread/pr...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/win32/procthread/processor-groups)

------
Already__Taken
didn't they use the wrong Windows? "Windows 10 enterprise for workstations" is
for massive pc's

